# xvidcap fails to build



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2008)

```
/usr/ports/sysutils/xvidcap/work/xvidcap-1.1.4p1/src/main.c:937: undefined reference to `av_free_static'
gmake[2]: *** [xvidcap] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/xvidcap/work/xvidcap-1.1.4p1/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/xvidcap/work/xvidcap-1.1.4p1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/xvidcap.

===>>> make failed for sysutils/xvidcap
===>>> Aborting update
```

hello, xvidcap fails to build. I have installed package (already about 1-2 months ago).
so far i have never managed to build it.

Can someone suggest me something i can do about it?
Ports tree is up to date btw.


----------



## wale46cz (Feb 25, 2009)

You have to remove ffmpeg before insalling xvidcap


----------

